# schraube ausfallende



## Jester (3. Oktober 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen, was es für schrauben an den ausfallenden sind? musste an meinem m3 eine aufbohren. sind das kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## Endless86 (4. Oktober 2011)

bin auch noch auf der suche. wenn du was passendes hast schreib es bitte hier rein 
auf die idee mit den kettenblattschrauben bin ich auch schon gekommen. ich glaub ich bestell einfach mal welche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (4. Oktober 2011)

ja rein von den maßen und der optik sind das kettenblattschrauben. vielleicht kann shocker sich ja mal dazu äußern.


----------



## iRider (4. Oktober 2011)

Es sind Kettenblattschrauben. Die langen (glaube die sind 15 mm) wie man sie mit Bashguards verwendet.


----------



## Shocker (5. Oktober 2011)

ja sind ähnlich wie kettenblattschrauben. Aber soweit ich weis sind die vom Bashguard ein wenig kürzer. Schick uns eine email dann lass ich dir eine zukommen.
FLO


----------



## Jester (15. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank!!


----------

